# Meine PS4 kommt



## Sven. (20 Apr. 2016)

Ich werde mir am 29 April eine Playstation 4 kaufen es gibt zwei Versionen die eine ist eine PlayStation 4 mit 500 GB Festplatte und ein Game Pad die andere ist mit einer 1 TB Festplatte und 2 Game Pads.

Playstation 4 mit 500 GB Festplatte und einem Game Pad Kostet 350€ 

Playstation 4 mit 1 TB Festplatte und 2 Game Pads kostet 399€ 

Ich habe schon ein PS4 Spiel bei mir liegen natürlich wie kann es auch anderes sein WWE2k16. Erstmal weitere Spiele sind natürlich für die Neuste Generation geplant. 
Wie zum Beispiel Need For Speed Oder auch GTA V. 

Welche ich nun am 29 April kaufen werde weiß ich nicht muss ich sehen. Ich Beschränke mich aber auf die Große Version.


----------



## Padderson (20 Apr. 2016)

ich hab mir in der Weihnachszeit die "Kleine"geholt, reicht denke ich vollkommen aus. Spiele in der Regel auch allein. Falls Du natürlich Freunde einlädst und diese mal mitzocken wollen, würd ich das Alternativangebot bevorzugen. Kommt halt auch drauf an, ob Du die Spiele als hardware kaufst oder Du sie gleich im PS Onlinestore runterlädst. Hab erst 2 Games bei den Osterangeboten gekauft, die gehen halt auf die Speicherkapazität. Aber bis Du 500 GB voll ausgereizt hast, da kannste denke ich einige Games downloaden!

Oder zur Not was altes löschen


----------



## RAZ0R (20 Apr. 2016)

Hallo Sven. Jetzt ist gerade irgendwie kein guter Zeitpunkt um eine PS4 zu kaufen. Die Gerüchte um eine neue PS4 mit doppelt so guter Grafikkarte und auch anderen schnelleren Teilen geht gerade fröhlich durchs Internet, siehe hier: Sony: Playstation 4K mit doppelt so leistungsstarker GPU - Golem.de

Angeblich stellt Sony diese auf der E3 Messe (Juni) schon der Öffentlichkeit vor. Viele Konsolen-Besitzer fühlen sich nun "hintergangen" von Sony, weil sie nach relativ kurzer Zeit ein besseres Modell rausbringen. Aufrüsten und Neukaufen kennt man so eigentlich nur vom PC, und wenn Sony jetzt alle 3 Jahre ein neues Modell bringt, dann kann man eigentlich gleich beim PC bleiben.

Ich hatte schon eine PS4, und muss ehrlich sagen dass mich die Grafik/Technik sehr enttäuscht hat. Am PC bekommt man da deutlich mehr, zudem kosten neue Spiele auf der PS4 um die 60-70€, während man am PC nur 25-35€ bezahlt (Steam, Keyshops etc.) Zusätzlich kommen dann noch die jährlichen Kosten für Playstation Plus dazu (50€), was man zwingend braucht für Online-Gaming. In 3-4 Jahren zahlt man also 150€-200€ nur Online-Gebühren (!).

Ich persönlich habe meine PS4 vor ca. 2-3 Monaten verkauft, und zocke aktuell nur mehr am PC. Dort bekommt man deutlich bessere Grafik *und *Performance, günstigere Spiele und ein RIESEN-Angebot an Spielen - Stichwort Steam, GOG, Origin etc.


----------



## Katzun (20 Apr. 2016)

ich kann mir RAZ0R nur anschließen, warte liebe noch 3 monate.

falls nicht... was du hast, hast du. also die große. die 50,- machen das kraut nicht fett


----------



## Sven. (21 Apr. 2016)

Hallo ihr drei, 

zu Padderson: ich werde mir die Spiele aus dem Handel kaufen ich Spiele nicht Online und ein Konto dafür zu machen das ich da in diesem Shop die Spiele runterladen kann mach ich nicht. ich will sie nur kaufen Einrichten und das erste Spiel einlegen und Spaß haben.

Zu RAZ0R: Die Playstation 4 kam am 29.11.2013 raus ich wollte sie mir damals schon kaufen dachte ich die wird noch Billiger jetzt habe ich 3 Jahre Gewartet und ich werde nicht nochmal 3 bis 4 Monate warten. Tut mir leid, wie du ja geschrieben hast sollte ich jetzt noch keine PS4 kaufen. Hab zwar ein PC aber der ist zu alt und kann zum beispiel kein GTA V oder GTA IV spielen weil das mein Rechner nicht schafft. Ich werde die auch nicht Online stellen. 

Zu Katzun: Sie bitte was ich an RAZ0R geschrieben habe, irgendwann will ich auch mal eine neue Playstation 4 haben und will nicht immer der letzte sein der sie kauft, verstehst du was ich damit sagen will. Das ich auch mal mitreden kann. Was Spielt ihr am Liebsten auf der PS4. Da habe ich ja schon rein geschrieben.


----------



## Padderson (21 Apr. 2016)

das mit dem Vorteil des PC kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Wenn Du den optischen Vorteil eines PC gegenüber der PS4 haben willst, zahlst Du für einen halbwegs vernünftigen PC minimum nen 1000er. Die Grafikkarte und die entsprechende Performance hat eben ihren Preis. So gesehen is die Entscheidung eher: will ich viel Geld ausgeben für eine - wie ich finde nicht mehr sehr deutlich bessere Grafik am PC oder reicht mir der günstige Spaß an der PS4. Und wie schon selbst sagst, muß man gar nicht online gehen und kann trotzdem sehr gute Spiele z.B. gebraucht auch relativ günstig erwerben. 

zu Deiner Frage: da ich noch nicht lange stolzer Besitzer bin, kann ich nur "Assassins Greed Unity" und ein wenig "Last of us" sowie "Knack" wärmstens empfehlen. Is halt immer ne Geschmackssache. Hab noch von nem Kollegen gehört, daß "Rocket League" der Überraschungshit dieses Jahr sein soll. Zu einem günstigen Preis ein sehr unterhaltsamer Spaß (so ne Art Auto-Fussball).


----------



## RAZ0R (21 Apr. 2016)

Hallo Padderson,
ich hatte längere Zeit eine PS4 mit vielen Spielen und nebenbei auch einen guten PC. Ich teile hier nur meine persönliche Meinung und Erfahrung. Wenn man pro Jahr ca. 15 Spiele kauft so wie ich, dann spart man beim PC schon alleine 400-450€ NUR bei den Spielepreisen. Bis die Spiele auf der PS4 unter 50€ fallen, dauert es mindestens ein paar Monate. Am PC bekommt man aber bereits bei Release (Tag1) fast jedes Spiel für 25€-35€, je nachdem.Die meisten Leute die ich kenne spielen sehr oft, oder zumindest ab und zu auch online. Der Online-Zugang kostet wie gesagt 50€ pro Jahr. Das sind bei 3-4 Jahren schon mal 200€. Wenn man ein Gelegenheitsspieler ist, der wirklich kaum wert auf Grafik und vor allem Performance legt, dann reicht natürlich eine PS4 vollkommen.

Sobald man aber etwas mehr haben will, und das Hobby Videospiele mehr genießen will, kommt man imo um einen PC nicht herum. Ich kann beispielsweise auf meinen PC dank Steam auch Spiele von 2003 oder 2007 zocken. Bei einer Konsole braucht man dann schon wieder die alten Modelle, weil die PS4 nicht abwärtskompatibel ist. 

Und zum Schluss noch das was mich persönlich am meisten stört bei der PS4: Fast alle Spiele laufen mit 30fps oder sogar weniger. Das ist nicht mal im Ansatz flüssig. Wenn man vom PC die 60-144fps (oder Hz) gewohnt ist, will man nie wieder zurück zu nur 30fps. Die Spiele steuern sich einfach viel besser, das Spielgefühl ist besser, UND zusätzlich hat man natürlich die generell bessere Optik am PC (mehr Weitsicht, bessere Texturen, schöne Kantenglättung, höhere Auflösung usw.)

P.S.: Danke für deine PN Sven. Das was du mir da geschickt hast ist aber nicht die neue Playstation 4 "NEO", sondern die VR Brille die im Oktober erscheint. PS4 "NEO" ist aber ein neues PS4-Modell, was AUCH bald erscheinen soll (mehr dazu auf der E3 im Juni). Deswegen ist aktuell ein sehr schlechter Zeitpunkt für einen Kauf der PS4.


----------



## blackFFM (22 Apr. 2016)

RAZ0R schrieb:


> Am PC bekommt man aber bereits bei Release (Tag1) fast jedes Spiel für 25€-35€, je nachdem.



Wo bekommt man denn die Spiele so günstig. Kannst du mir da ein paar Seiten empfehelen. thx

Ich jedenfalls würde lieber 400€ in eine GraKa stecken, statt mir für das Geld eine Konsole zu kaufen. Da hat man mittel- und langfristig einen größeren Nutzen.


----------



## Sven. (22 Apr. 2016)

Hallo blackFFM,

Hier gibt es PS4 Spiele schon ab 25,00€ bis 30,00€ und die sind gar nicht mal so schlecht:

Schau mal hier: es kommen immer neue Spiele hinzu:
PS4 | Software-Pyramide

die Spiele gibt es überall in einem gut Sortierten Fachhandel oder in einem Kaufhaus so wie Familla oder E - Center dort habe ich auch für meine PS3 damals sehr gute Spiele gefunden. 

Zu RAZ0R: Du schreibst folgendes ich Zitiere das mal der wirklich kaum wert auf Grafik und vor allem Performance legt, dann reicht natürlich eine PS4 vollkommen. Ich kann dir genau sagen warum ich mir jetzt eine PS4 kaufen werde das eine ist es ist doch so wenn du Konsolen spiele für deine PS3 kaufen möchtest gehst du zum Händler und die Händler haben nicht so viele PS3 Spiele mehr, des weiteren möchte ich eine PS4 kaufen weil die Grafik besser rüberkommt als bei einer PS3 bei einer PS3 ist die Grafik zu denn meisten Spielen sehr Milchig geworden, nicht alle Spiele aber die meisten die es jetzt auf der PS4 gibt. 

Und das ich mal wieder richtigen Spaß habe an diesen PS4 Spielen darum kauf ich mir eine.


----------



## RAZ0R (22 Apr. 2016)

blackFFM schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man denn die Spiele so günstig. Kannst du mir da ein paar Seiten empfehelen.


Gibt viele verschiedene - meine Anlaufstelle Nr.1 ist www.keyforsteam.de. Dort bekommt man eine Liste die preislich geordnet ist. Also der billigste Key ganz oben, und nach unten wird teurer. Ich habe z.B. Just Cause 3 an Tag 1 bei cdkeys.com für 23€ (!!!) bekommen. Auf der PS4 kostete es 69,99€. Das ist eine Differenz von sage und schreibe 47€ -> bei EINEM Spiel. Rechnet man das jetzt auf mehrere Spiele, dann hat schnell mal ein paar hundert Euro gespart, und zwar NUR mit Games. Die Online-Gebühren kommen dann ja auch noch dazu auf PS4.

Selbst wenn die PS4-Spiele bereits so alt sind dass sie für 25€ auf der Software-Pyramide liegen, bekommt man bei Steam-Sales oder Keyshops das gleiche Spiel für 2-5€ am PC. Diese Preisdifferenz und die Online-Gebühren (ich zocke viel online) machen den PC auf lange Sicht günstiger als jede Konsole, das kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen. Selbst wenn der PC 1.000 - 1.200€ kostet, ist er auf lange Sicht gesehen trotzdem günstiger - und man hat bessere Grafik, bessere Performance, Modding-Möglichkeiten in den Games, und nebenbei kann man mit Freunden im Teamspeak abhängen, Internet surfen, P0rn gucken usw.


----------



## blackFFM (22 Apr. 2016)

Sven. schrieb:


> Hallo blackFFM,
> 
> Hier gibt es PS4 Spiele schon ab 25,00€ bis 30,00€ und die sind gar nicht mal so schlecht:



Danke, aber ich habe keine PS4. Meine Frage bezog sich auf PC-Spiele.


@thx für den Tip. Die Preise sind schon verlockend. Vielleicht werde ich da mal zuschlagen. Die Bewertungen sind aber leider durchwachsen.

Gibts es eine Möglichkeit bei Preisreduzierungen/ Angeboten benachrichtigt zu werden?


----------



## RAZ0R (23 Apr. 2016)

Die Bewertungen darfst du nicht ernstnehmen. Ich habe bei zig Seiten seit mehreren Jahren die Spiele gekauft (G2A, cdkeys, Kinguin, Instant Gaming etc) und hatte noch nie auch nur EIN Problem. Jeden Key hatte ich sofort bekommen und funktioniert hat auch alles. Eine Benachrichtigung gibt es irgendwo, hab schon davon gelesen, aber das geht glaube ich nur auf den einzelnen Keyseller-Seiten. Man müsste sich also überall registrieren und dann auf E-Mail-Benachrichtigung für die einzelnen Spiele. Sehr umständlich.


----------



## Sven. (23 Apr. 2016)

Hallo RAZ0R, ich schrieb gerade mit einem Freund über die neue PS4 er schrieb es ist nur ein Gerücht das die Neue PS4 irgendwann kommt und ob Sony dann auch diese Version Verkauft. Im Handel es scheint aber nicht der Fall zu sein.


----------



## Alen (24 Apr. 2016)

Sven. schrieb:


> Hallo RAZ0R, ich schrieb gerade mit einem Freund über die neue PS4 er schrieb es ist nur ein Gerücht das die Neue PS4 irgendwann kommt und ob Sony dann auch diese Version Verkauft. Im Handel es scheint aber nicht der Fall zu sein.



Hi zusammen, 

also die neue PS kommt mit Sicherheit! Die frage ist nur was sie können wird. Eventuell ist es aber auch nur eine Slimversion.


----------



## Sven. (25 Apr. 2016)

Hallo Alen,

Sicher kommt die neue PS4 irgendwann aber bestimmt nicht hier in Deutschland zuerst wie üblich in Japan und in Amerika, das die vorgestellt wird ist sowieso ein Prototyp erstmal. Schätze ich. Wenn die hier nach Deutschland kommt habe ich meine schön längst.


----------



## Sven. (29 Apr. 2016)

So gestern Abend war es endlich so weit ich habe mir die PS4 gekauft:


----------



## Sven. (3 Mai 2016)

Die Grafik auf der PS4 ist echt der Hammer so macht Spielen wieder Spaß


----------



## Sven. (17 Mai 2016)

Sobald ich mein Gehalt bekomme für April, werde ich mir ein neues PS4 Spiel WWE2k15 kaufen es ist für 25€ seid dem 15.5.2016 zuhaben, ich will mal hoffen das ich morgen mein Geld bekomme. Ansonsten müsste ich warten


----------

